# Neuer Weltrekord im prozentualen Overclocking: Northwood-Celeron um 235 % übertaktet



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neuer Weltrekord im prozentualen Overclocking: Northwood-Celeron um 235 % übertaktet*

					Der britische Extrem-Übertakter ObscureParadox hat das bisher vermutlich höchste prozentuale Overclocking mit einem Northwood-Celeron erreicht. Die gesockelte Mobile-CPU wurde von 1.200 auf 4.021,83 MHz übertaktet, was einem Plus von gut 235 Prozent entspricht. Der bisherige Rekord lag unserer Kenntnis nach bei knapp 207 Prozent.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neuer Weltrekord im prozentualen Overclocking: Northwood-Celeron um 235 % übertaktet*


----------



## mac1 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neuer Weltrekord im prozentualen Overclocking: Northwood-Celeron um 235 % übertaktet*

Immer wieder erstaunlich, was selbst in einer zwölf Jahre alten CPU für Leistungsreserven schlummern. 

Zugegeben, der Kühlaufwand für dieses Leistungsplus ist schon immens hoch.


----------



## Voodoo2 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neuer Weltrekord im prozentualen Overclocking: Northwood-Celeron um 235 % übertaktet*

ufff 2 volt


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neuer Weltrekord im prozentualen Overclocking: Northwood-Celeron um 235 % übertaktet*

Ist man nur nicht mehr richtig mobil damit.


----------



## Jarafi (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neuer Weltrekord im prozentualen Overclocking: Northwood-Celeron um 235 % übertaktet*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist man nur nicht mehr richtig mobil damit.


 
Wegen den 2V oder den beiden Pots?


----------



## rudy24 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neuer Weltrekord im prozentualen Overclocking: Northwood-Celeron um 235 % übertaktet*

2V für die CPU ist doch nichts  (gefertigt in 130nm) 1,5V war doch Standard damals bei der Cpu oder nicht


----------



## sputnik1969 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neuer Weltrekord im prozentualen Overclocking: Northwood-Celeron um 235 % übertaktet*

Hmm... Hätte ich mal meine Motorola 68882 FPU behalten, dann hätte ich jetzt wohl den PC-Weltrekord: eine 16 MHz FPU auf 50 MHZ übertaktet sind mehr als 235% 
Und die lieft ohne extrem-Kühlung stabil... Nur die 60MHz hat sie nicht mehr mitgemacht....


----------



## Nachtelf (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neuer Weltrekord im prozentualen Overclocking: Northwood-Celeron um 235 % übertaktet*

Das wären aber nur 212,5 % gewesen 
50-16:16*100


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2014)

*AW: Neuer Weltrekord im prozentualen Overclocking: Northwood-Celeron um 235 % übertaktet*



rudy24 schrieb:


> 2V für die CPU ist doch nichts  (gefertigt in 130nm)


S*N*DS?
Das sind echte Suizid-Ergebnisse wenn man mich fragt.



> 1,5V war doch Standard damals bei der Cpu oder nicht



Ich weiß es nicht mehr genau, glaube mich aber an um die 1,6 V für meine P4 zu erinnern. Die mobile dürften also niedriger gelegen haben.


----------



## ACDSee (4. August 2014)

*AW: Neuer Weltrekord im prozentualen Overclocking: Northwood-Celeron um 235 % übertaktet*



Nachtelf schrieb:


> Das wären aber nur 212,5 % gewesen
> 50-16:16*100


 
Nein.

4.021,83 / 1.200 ist Faktor 3,35; also 235% schneller als normal.


----------



## Nachtelf (4. August 2014)

*AW: Neuer Weltrekord im prozentualen Overclocking: Northwood-Celeron um 235 % übertaktet*



ACDSee schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> 4.021,83 / 1.200 ist Faktor 3,35; also 235% schneller als normal.


Mein Beitrag war auf die 50 MHz Übertaktung bezogen [emoji6]


----------

